# WMW - Betta Art of my Boys



## ForbiddenSecrets (Aug 15, 2010)

Haven't been doing art like I should lately >>;; So I'm posting a WMW [Watch Me Work] thread of my drawing my boys =D I'll try to update frequently and acutally finish something... ugh. Mind you... I've never drawn fish before so I'll see how this goes. 

I'll be posting all past stages in links and the current stage will be shown below. c:

*Stage One:* Lines 
*Stage Two:* Lines + BG

*Current Stage: Two *


----------



## ForbiddenSecrets (Aug 15, 2010)

*Stage One:* Lines 
*Stage Two: *Lines + BG
*Stage Three: *Color Start on Xochipilli

*Current Stage: Three*


----------



## BlueHaven (Jul 17, 2010)

Wow, pretty artwork! Makes me want to start painting and drawing alot more than I have been. I haven't been diligent with it lately.....>.>


----------



## ForbiddenSecrets (Aug 15, 2010)

Good morning everyone =D


----------



## FuulieQ (Jan 10, 2010)

Pretty!


----------



## ForbiddenSecrets (Aug 15, 2010)

Thanks ~<3 Changed Commie's pose. Now to work more on their def.


----------



## nochoramet (Oct 2, 2009)

Wow that looks great!!


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Wow thats amazing! 

The last picture is my favorite. and i like The Black and blue one!


----------



## stormy (Sep 19, 2010)

i love that pic
:-D:-D:-D:-D:-D:-D:-D


----------



## ForbiddenSecrets (Aug 15, 2010)

Thanks guys *sits down to continue* Anyone chat on MSN? I'm bored >>


----------



## ForbiddenSecrets (Aug 15, 2010)

Guess no one is here XD Whelp this is just showing my slow process [because I'm doing a bunch of things] to define a bit on Xochipilli.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Wow, very nice!!!


----------

